# [iChat] communication audio impossible



## roro (12 Septembre 2004)

j'ai un pb bizarre avec iChat.
J'arrive à faire une communication audio avec ma soeur mais impossible d'y parvenir avec mon père !! Mais lui, il y arrive avec ma soeur !!!

On a tous les 3 la même config, à savoir, des comptes .Mac, Mac OS X 10.3.4 (quoique dans le cas de mon père, j'ai un doute, mais bon, comme il arrive à faire une communication audio avec ma soeur...), la dernière version d'iChat (2.1)...


bref, je n'y comprends rien, sachant qu'on arrive tous les 2 à communiquer par écrit et quand on s'invite à une conversation audio, on a bien l'invitation qui apparaît, on clique sur accepter et à chaque fois, ça se termine par "roro n'a pas répondu" ou "papa n'a pas répondu".
Je précise qu'on a essayé dans les 2 sens : lui qui essaie de me joindre et vice versa... à chaque fois, bien qu'on clique sur "accepter", y a "connexion" qui apparaît... puis invariablement "x n'a pas répondu".

Des idées pour ce pb hallucinant ?

Merci !


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2004)

ouh la celle la elle est pas mal.... :mouais:
bon ça sent les ports sauf si ça marchait pas avec ta soeur :rateau:
bon on va essayer de chercher les trucs différents alors ? 

ta soeur et ton père sont sur le même fournisseur et toi non ?
tous les pare feu sont hors service ?
une histoire de ports dans les modems ?
ma_am irma ?


----------



## roro (13 Septembre 2004)

merci naas de t'intéresser à mon mystérieur pb !   

je résume :

ma soeur est chez noos, câble en 128k. Modem câble d'origine.
mon père chez wanadoo ADSL en 128k et normalement aujourd'hui en 512. Modem routeur WiFi netgear assez plantogène
moi, je suis chez wanadoo ADSL en 1024k, routeur WiFi trendnet sans souci

la communication audio fonctionne entre ma soeur et moi
la communication audio fonctionne entre ma soeur et mon père

et elle ne fonctionne pas entre mon père et moi !! mais on arrive à utiliser iChat "écrit" !

il faudrait que j'essaye en ouvrant tous les ports sur le routeur de mon père, peut être ?
ça me gonfle vraiment ce genre de mystère windozien...

pour moi, un Mac, ça marche ou ça marche pas, mais ça ne fait pas de la "moitié" comme ça...


----------



## naas (13 Septembre 2004)

oui ichat ecrit n'utilise pas les meme ports
en fait ichat ecrit c'est via le reseau AIM alors que icahtav en video ou son c'est du direct ordi a ordi.

quand il plante il te dit les ports qu'il n'a pas reussi a ouvrir normalement non ?
sinon oui ça sent l'ouverture de ports
petite question qui est sous pc qui est sous mac ?

apple a sortit une petit note la dessus, sinon je t'ai boulé mon adresse icahtav poru faire des essais le soir si tu veux


----------



## roro (13 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> quand il plante il te dit les ports qu'il n'a pas reussi a ouvrir normalement non ?



voici les circonstances du plantage :
si c'est moi qui lance l'invitation à mon père, lui il clique sur "accepter". De son côté, ça reste sur "connexion..." et s'il referme la fenêtre d'iChat, çe ne plante pas.
De mon côté, après avoir vu "connexion...", je vais avoir le message "X n'a pas répondu". Je referme alors la fenêtre d'invitation et là, il "quitte inopinément". Pas de message particulier.
Ca plantera de la même façon sur le Mac de mon père si c'est lui qui m'invite à discuter. Au bout de qques secondes, il a le message "roro n'a pas répondu" (alors que j'ai cliqué sur accepter), il ferme la fenêtre d'invitation et ça quitte.





			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> petite question qui est sous pc qui est sous mac ?



comme je l'indiquais au début, on est tous les 3 sur Mac !




			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> apple a sortit une petit note la dessus, sinon je t'ai boulé mon adresse icahtav poru faire des essais le soir si tu veux



ok, pas de pb ! merci !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2004)

Peut-être la solution?  Changer dans iChat le port 5190 et mettre 443 à la place.


----------



## roro (14 Septembre 2004)

un grand merci pour ce thread WebOliver, ce pb est proche du mien ! je l'avais po trouvé malgré une recherche rapide...

je vais essayer ce soir et vous tiens au courant.

A priori, il faut faire le changement de port des 2 côtés ou seulement d'un seul ?
est-ce que ça risque de changer qqh avec mes autres interlocuteurs avec qui ça marche avec le réglage standard ?


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> un grand merci pour ce thread WebOliver, ce pb est proche du mien ! je l'avais po trouvé malgré une recherche rapide...
> 
> je vais essayer ce soir et vous tiens au courant.
> 
> ...



De rien... J'ai cherché longtemps avant de trouver je ne sais plus où qu'il fallait parfois simplement changer le port dans iChat lui-même.

A priori ça ne devrait rien changer pour toi.


----------



## iManu (14 Septembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> je l'avais po trouvé malgré une recherche rapide...


Et oui!
Non seulement mon style est nul à scier, mais en plus je ne met pas les mots clefs qu'il faut (Naas  ).

Je n'ai toujours pas réglé ce problème, mais:
1) mon copain avec son NetGear refuse (?) de modifier son install, pis comme il a payé pour netbarrier, il veut l'utiliser...
2) mes copains sous PC se lassent un peu...

Bref, mes interlocuteurs sont assez peu nombreux    

Ceci dit, tu es dans un cas idéal pour résoudre ton souci: la famille   
Tu devrais pouvoir tester tout ça sans problèmes...
Il est important d'essayer dans les 2 sens je crois (un appelle, puis l'autre).
Puis, pour tester, désactivez vos firewall (soit sur le mac, soit sur le modem s'il y en a un).
Je crois que les ports, ça vient après ces tests préliminaires...

Je crois aussi qu'il ya moyen d'avoir un peu plus d'info que 'machin n'a pas répondu', en regardant une fenetre (laquelle... j'ai un peu laissé tomber...).

Bon courage


----------



## guyone (14 Septembre 2004)

Saut tout le monde,

Juste pour vous dire que je rencontre exactement le même problème avec ma connexion internet (par cable) et iChat... au détail près que la connexion avec AIM PC (via le pseudo tryaimpc) fonctionne à 100% alors que celle avec iChat ne fonctionne pas (sauf en texte bien sûr).
Mon firewall est désactivé. J'ai tenté de faire un reset de mon modem ou de changer le port par défaut dans iChat comme nous le propose WebOliver mais rien n'y fait!

En un mot HELP !


----------



## naas (14 Septembre 2004)

ah la c'est différent, au fait bienvenue sur macgé 
je vous propose a tous d'aller sur la toubarvert et de trouver un contact pour faire des test


----------



## roro (15 Septembre 2004)

je n'ai pas encore essayé mais je constate que macarel qui vient d'ouvrir un thread a exactement le même pb... et comme mon père, et comme iManu, il a un modem routeur Netgear... un début de piste !?

dès que je peux faire l'essai (ce soir j'espère), je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2004)

Ca aide pas forcément immédiatement mais ça peux aider
macbidouille
macadsl


----------



## roro (15 Septembre 2004)

MERCI naas, ce que je pensais se confirme à la lecture du thread de macbidouille : c'est bien le routeur netgear qui est en cause (en remplaçant son netgear par un vieux modem adsl usb, le membre de macbidouille arrive à faire fonctionner iChat sans pb)... et dans mon cas, j'ai constaté que les ports utilisés par iChat AV n'apparaissaient pas dans les réglages du routeur netgear de mon père...


----------



## macarel (15 Septembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> MERCI naas, ce que je pensais se confirme à la lecture du thread de macbidouille : c'est bien le routeur netgear qui est en cause (en remplaçant son netgear par un vieux modem adsl usb, le membre de macbidouille arrive à faire fonctionner iChat sans pb)... et dans mon cas, j'ai constaté que les ports utilisés par iChat AV n'apparaissaient pas dans les réglages du routeur netgear de mon père...



Ah, merde alors, comment faire maintenant, je ne peut pas faire autrement que passer par mon routeur


----------



## guyone (15 Septembre 2004)

Re Salut tout le monde,

D'abord merci à Naas pour sa disponibilité hier soir. Mais mon problème reste entier. iChat Audio/Vidéo impossbile avec un mac (mais sans problème avec un PC). Je n'ai pas de routeur mais un Modem cable Motorola SB5100E.
J'ai tenté de me connecter en bridge (sous les bons conseils de Naas) mais je n'ai pas les adresses des serveurs DNS (et pour les trouver sur le site hongrois de mon FAI - Chello.hu - c'est pas gagné).

Quelqu'un sait quels sont les ports utilisés par iChat pour l'audio/vidéo ou comment les connaitre? Sont ils différents si on chat avec un PC ou un Mac an face? Les ports d'iChat sont ceux là : 5060, 5190, 16384-16403 mais lequel fait quoi?

Merci pour votre aide... Y FAUT Y CROIRE !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

guyone a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait quels sont les ports utilisés par iChat pour l'audio/vidéo ou comment les connaitre? Sont ils différents si on chat avec un PC ou un Mac an face? Les ports d'iChat sont ceux là : 5060, 5190, 16384-16403 mais lequel fait quoi?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide... Y FAUT Y CROIRE !


 Lis ca


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2004)

a l'interieur de http://www.apple.com/support/ichat/ tu as
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93208

bonne lecture


----------



## guyone (15 Septembre 2004)

Merci jpmiss,

me voilà renseigné   
mais pas plus avancé   

Je continue mon exploration du web pour apprendre à faire une connexion 'Bridge' et je vous tiens au courant de la suite...


----------



## guyone (15 Septembre 2004)

Merci jpmiss,

me voilà renseigné   
mais pas plus avancé   

Je continue mon exploration du web pour apprendre à faire une connexion 'Bridge' et je vous tiens au courant de la suite...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> a l'interieur de http://www.apple.com/support/ichat/ tu as
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93208
> 
> bonne lecture


 Grillé!


----------



## naas (15 Septembre 2004)

tu pourrais tenir un resto courte paille a force de griller :love:
(saleté  )

bon va la aussi
http://commerce.motorola.com/consumer/QWhtml/faq.html
alors celle la hummmmm ?


----------



## macarel (15 Septembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> MERCI naas, ce que je pensais se confirme à la lecture du thread de macbidouille : c'est bien le routeur netgear qui est en cause (en remplaçant son netgear par un vieux modem adsl usb, le membre de macbidouille arrive à faire fonctionner iChat sans pb)... et dans mon cas, j'ai constaté que les ports utilisés par iChat AV n'apparaissaient pas dans les réglages du routeur netgear de mon père...


J'ai posé une question (comment desactiver le "build in" firewall) au forum netgear, j'attends la réponse.
Cet hstoire de ports ouvert et fermés me dépasse. A la limite, je préfère de désactiver le firewall le temps d'utiliser ichatA/V
On va le prendre zen quandmême, je n'ai pas de mac pour m'énerver


----------



## macarel (15 Septembre 2004)

Je vous donne le thread sur netgear faut peutêtre s'inscrire)
http://www.netgear-forum.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15812&st=0&#entry119006


----------



## roro (16 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être la solution?  Changer dans iChat le port 5190 et mettre 443 à la place.



j'ai fait l'essai hier en faisant la modif des 2 côtés, ça ne change rien.
Il est donc certain que le pb provient du routeur netgear.


----------



## macarel (16 Septembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait l'essai hier en faisant la modif des 2 côtés, ça ne change rien.
> Il est donc certain que le pb provient du routeur netgear.


De la part de netgear, pas trop de répnses, à part macmaniac.
J'aimerai tout simplement savoir comment dèsactivé le firewall intégré, mais il semble que ce n'est pas si facile que cela
En tout cas, pas de réponse "officielle" de Netgear

Et voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur netgear.com
Malheureusement, j'ai l'impression que c'est pour PC, parceque je ne trouve absolument pas 
leur "menu" et "submenu"
Jusqu'a point 2 ça va, après........


How Can I Turn On or Turn Off the Router's Watchdog?


Answer


1. Click Start > Run, and type telnet 192.168.0.1.


2. Enter the username and password. See your manual for your router's default username and password. If you've forgotten it, you'll need to reset the modem.


3. Enter the Menu Number 24, then submenu 8.


4. After the heading ?ras>? type, sys wdog switch. The command line states whether the watchdog is on or off.


5. If you would like to turn on watchdog, type sys wdog switch on and press Enter.


6. If you would like to turn off watchdog, type sys wdog switch off and press Enter


----------



## macarel (18 Septembre 2004)

Vous avez trouvé une solution dèjà? Pas moi en tout cas, je ne comprends rien de tout ces histoires de WAN, LAN, IP, et autre "port forwarding"
Jesais, je suis nul en informatique, c'est pour cela que j'ai un mac (entre autre)


----------



## naas (18 Septembre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> 1. Click Start > Run, and type telnet 192.168.0.1.
> 2. Enter the username and password. See your manual for your router's default username and password. If you've forgotten it, you'll need to reset the modem.
> 3. Enter the Menu Number 24, then submenu 8.
> 4. After the heading ?ras>? type, sys wdog switch. The command line states whether the watchdog is on or off.
> ...


c'est pas pour pc, c'est l'interface web de ton modem
va dans safari et tapes d'adresse ci dessus 192.168.0.1
et fais ce qui est decrit


----------



## iManu (18 Septembre 2004)

OK, le bilan des essais...

Ludo et moi on est chez Wanadoo.
On partage l'un et l'autre notre connexion ip.
Si j'essaie de me connecter audio, il a:
2004-09-18 11:47:42 +0200: manuel Bardies n?a pas répondu.
Tentative d?envoi du message SIP "invite" UDP aux adresses IP et ports suivants :
82.126.71.99:5060, 192.168.2.2:5060 
Moi de mon côté, j'ai:
2004-09-18 11:47:40 +0200: Ludovic Ferrer n?a pas répondu.
Tentative d?envoi du message SIP "invite" UDP aux adresses IP et ports suivants :
82.126.21.230:50082, 10.0.1.2:5060 

Explication: ma machine est connectée à un iMac, donc l'IP est 82.126.71.99, et partage son accès internet avec mon TiBook, dont l'adresse est 192.168.2.2
Idem chez Ludo (son alubook est en 10.0.1.2, et sa conexion internet se fait par la machine 82.126.21.230...

Bien sur, chacun d'entre nous peut se connecter avec d'autres, mais qui sont connectés directement...

Question 1:
Le port 50082... c'est un peu beaucoup, non ?

Question 2:
Ni l'un ni l'autre n'avons accès aux options de serveur (c'est grisé), donc pas moyen d'intervenir sur quoi que ce soit...

Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## roro (18 Septembre 2004)

j'ai exactement le meme message que toi, sauf qu'à la deuxième ligne il me met bien 2fois port 5060, comme sur la première ligne, et non 50000 quelque chose comme tu as !

pour accéder aux options du serveur, faut que choisisses déconnecter dans iChat. Ensuite, tu retournes dans les préfs et tu pourras modifier le port comme proposé par WebOliver. Dans mon cas, ça n'a rien changé.
Si ça ne marche pas du premier coup, quitte et relance iChat. Dès qu'il souhaite se connecter, choisis déconnecter et retourne ensuite dans le menu préfs.


----------



## naas (18 Septembre 2004)

tes adresses IP changent a chaque connection, ce qui est important c'est les ports
comme précisé par apple


----------



## roro (18 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tes adresses IP changent a chaque connection, ce qui est important c'est les ports
> comme précisé par apple



merci naas, on n'est pas complètement c... !!   
enfin, merci de t'intéresser à ce pb à la con, c'est le cas de le dire !


----------



## naas (18 Septembre 2004)

scuse :rose:
mais je prefere préciser au cas zou désolé 
au fait je te vois pas des masses sur ichat si tu veux faire des essais


----------



## iManu (18 Septembre 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> pour accéder aux options du serveur, faut que choisisses déconnecter dans iChat. Ensuite, tu retournes dans les préfs et tu pourras modifier le port comme proposé par WebOliver.


Merci   
Ca change rien, mais au moins je sais comment faire...   

Je crois que mon souci c'est comment OsX relaie les ip.
Parcequ'on est tous les 2 avec wanadoo, que ça marche pour chacun de nous avec d'autres personnes aussi sur Mac, et que la seule différence que je vois, c'est qu'on se connecte tous les 2 à internet via une autre machine...
Autre point peut être, mon iMac qui relaie la connection internet est sous Jaguar...


----------



## macarel (19 Septembre 2004)

3. Enter the Menu Number 24, then submenu 8.

C'est là déjà que les ennuis commencent. Je ne vois absolument pas ou je peut rentrer. Aucun signe de menu ou sousmenu
Voilà qi'il me propose
Encapsulation

Login

Password

Service Name *(If Required)

Idle Timeout (minutes)

*

Domain Name Server (DNS) Address

 Get Automatically From ISP

 Use These DNS Servers

Primary DNS
...

Secondary DNS

Avec mes excuses pour mon ignorance, mais je dois avouer que je n'ai jamais rencontrer des problèmes de tel "gravité" depuis 1986 (quand j'ai eu mon pemier mac au boulot)
...

*

**  **


----------



## macarel (21 Septembre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> 3. Enter the Menu Number 24, then submenu 8.
> 
> C'est là déjà que les ennuis commencent. Je ne vois absolument pas ou je peut rentrer. Aucun signe de menu ou sousmenu
> Domain Name Server (DNS) Address
> ...


----------



## macarel (21 Septembre 2004)

Encore une petite question:
Dans le "inbound services", on demande "send to LAN server, puis il faut mettre un numéro genre 192. etc.
Qu'est ce qu'il faut mettre là?
Le N° de ma bécane?
Le N° du Netgear?

Encore un peu et j'abandonne, dommage, je voulais m'acheter un zoli iSight, tant pis pour moi et pour Apple et pour mon revendeur préféré 
Et surtout tantpis pour les petits enfants et les mamies   :sick:


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2004)

tu peux faire des copies d'ecran de ce que tu as ? parce que la je patauge


----------



## macarel (22 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Pour le coup même Safari m'abandonne, il ne veut plus rentrer dans le routeur.
Par contre avec explorer pas de problème, va comprendre Charles :hein:


----------



## macarel (26 Septembre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Pour le coup même Safari m'abandonne, il ne veut plus rentrer dans le routeur.
> Par contre avec explorer pas de problème, va comprendre Charles :hein:


Pour le moment je vais abandonner, si je trouve  la soluce je vous tiens au courant


----------



## roro (26 Septembre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment je vais abandonner, si je trouve  la soluce je vous tiens au courant



si tu as le tps, insiste auprès de la hotline netgear, par tél et par mail.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Septembre 2004)

Hello a tous, je viens de trouver un truc sur le forum forpage.com:



> Lancer l'application Terminal puis dans dans la fenêtre taper :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


  Ca concerne le SpeedTouch 510v4 mais peut etre que ca peut marcher avec un autre...


----------



## macarel (1 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hello a tous, je viens de trouver un truc sur le forum forpage.com:
> 
> Ca concerne le SpeedTouch 510v4 mais peut etre que ca peut marcher avec un autre...


Ben, justement, à l'autre coté il est équipé d'un speedtouch, il a fait la manip, mais on s'est raté hier pour l'essayer.
On essaye ce soir, je vous tiens au courant du résultat


----------



## jpmiss (1 Octobre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Ben, justement, à l'autre coté il est équipé d'un speedtouch, il a fait la manip, mais on s'est raté hier pour l'essayer.
> On essaye ce soir, je vous tiens au courant du résultat


 Cela dit, pour le speedtouch, cette solution semble poser des problemes de sécurité (me demandez pas pourquoi)
    Il semble plus "safe" de n'ouvrir que les ports nécéssaires  (via le terminal ca va plus vite):


```
telnet 10.0.0.138
```
 
    login + password

    Puis copier coller :

```
nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:5060 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:5060
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16384 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16384
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16385 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16385
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16386 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16386
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16387 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16387
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16388 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16388
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16389 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16389
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16390 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16390
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16391 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16391
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16392 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16392
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16393 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16393
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16394 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16394
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16395 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16395
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16396 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16396
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16397 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16397
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16398 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16398
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16399 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16399
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16400 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16400
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16401 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16401
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16402 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16402
   nat create protocol=udp inside_addr=10.0.0.1:16403 outside_addr=0.0.0.0:16403
```
 Où 10.0.0.1 est l'IP du mac (on peut le voir dans les prefs systeme > resau) Si l'IP du Mac est autre (genre 10.0.0.2) il faut changer le code ci dessus en conséquence.
    On peut ajouter le port 443 de la meme maniere si on a selectionné celui ci dans les prefs iChat

    Ouvrir les meme ports dans le firewall intégré a OS X


----------



## macarel (1 Octobre 2004)

Pour le coup ça marche, c'était bien le speedtouch  
Merci les gars


----------



## naas (1 Octobre 2004)

renseigne ton profil avec ton adresse  et viens faire un tour sur le toubarvert


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Pour le coup ça marche, c'était bien le speedtouch
> Merci les gars


 Avec quelle manip? le defserver ou l'ouverture des ports?


----------



## macarel (2 Octobre 2004)

Les réglages de vos préférences de confidentialité ne vous autorisent pas à communiquer avec cette personne.
 
Comment faire?,


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Les réglages de vos préférences de confidentialité ne vous autorisent pas à communiquer avec cette personne.
> 
> Comment faire?,


 Tu peux préciser?


----------



## macarel (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Avec quelle manip? le defserver ou l'ouverture des ports?


voilà
 I found the solution to make the Alcatel SpeedTouch 510 work with iChat. 

Start the Terminal application and enter the following 

telnet 10.0.0.138 

You will be prompted for your username and password, fill it in. 
 Now you will see the Alatel prompt '=>' 
 Enter these commands in the same order. 

=>nat unbind application=SIP port=5060 
 =>config save 
 =>system reboot 

 After the last command your Alcatel should reboot and when it is back up and connected to your ISP iChat video and audio should work.


----------



## macarel (2 Octobre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux préciser?


<ficher>joindre vonversation<message trop "gros"
<ficher>nouvelle conversation>Les réglages de vos préférences de confidentialité ne vous autorisent pas à communiquer avec cette personne


----------

